# Miss USA 2014 -- What Taekwondo Style?



## Archtkd (Jun 9, 2014)

The  new Mis USA Nia Sanchez says she's 4th dan in taekwondo. Can you folks tell what style of taekwondo she practices by looking at her dobok on the second photo on this link. She's only 24 and states that she was a certified instructor at 15. 

Miss USA 2014: 5 Things to Know About Nia Sanchez, Miss Nevada USA | E! Online

Does anyone out there know what Miss Sanchez is teaching in this video? Miss USA 2014 Miss Nevada TaekwonDo moves Nia Sanchez - YouTube


----------



## Gorilla (Jun 9, 2014)

Archtkd said:


> The  new Mis USA Nia Sanchez says she's 4th dan in taekwondo. Can you folks tell what style of taekwondo she practices by looking at her dobok on the second photo on this link. She's only 24 and states that she was a certified instructor at 15.
> 
> Miss USA 2014: 5 Things to Know About Nia Sanchez, Miss Nevada USA | E! Online
> 
> Does anyone out there know what Miss Sanchez is teaching in this video? Miss USA 2014 Miss Nevada TaekwonDo moves Nia Sanchez - YouTube



ATA but not for sure?


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jun 9, 2014)

Archtkd said:


> The  new Mis USA Nia Sanchez says she's 4th dan in taekwondo. Can you folks tell what style of taekwondo she practices by looking at her dobok on the second photo on this link. She's only 24 and states that she was a certified instructor at 15.
> 
> Miss USA 2014: 5 Things to Know About Nia Sanchez, Miss Nevada USA | E! Online
> 
> Does anyone out there know what Miss Sanchez is teaching in this video? Miss USA 2014 Miss Nevada TaekwonDo moves Nia Sanchez - YouTube



It appears to be some variation of Hwa-Rang Hyung, more or less.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 10, 2014)

It's an ATA offshoot called Tiger Rock TKD. Tiger-Rock, Martial Arts, TaeKwonDo, Martial Arts Franchise, Training/Classes I know nothing about the group, but I recognized the patch on her dobok.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jun 10, 2014)

There is a Tiger Rock school here.  He told me they broke off ITA (not Pelligrini's, the other ITA).


----------



## Gorilla (Jun 10, 2014)

Interesting no Tiger Rock Tkd in Las Vegas!  Quick google search and no schools listed in Las Vegas.  When you look at her patches it appears she trained in Calofornia?  

Lived in Las Vegas of 10 years never heard of Tiger Rock Tkd.

Wonder if she would want to spar/train with my daughter ...just sayin!


----------



## itsrosa82 (Jun 11, 2014)

Gorilla said:


> ATA but not for sure?



I am also curious as to what organization she belongs to but from the video of her working with the child I don't think she is ATA. The form I see doesn't remotely resemble anything I've seen in Songahm Taekwondo.


----------



## Eastpointvet (Jun 11, 2014)

itsrosa82 said:


> I am also curious as to what organization she belongs to but from the video of her working with the child I don't think she is ATA. The form I see doesn't remotely resemble anything I've seen in Songahm Taekwondo.



I trained in ATA many years ago and she's definitely not from that organization. I did a bit of research online and I see that she belongs to Tiger Rock Taekwondo which is apart of the International Taekwondo Alliance (ITA). I've never heard of either of these organizations before but they seem to be spread out through the USA with a high concentration in the south east. I read on another forum that Tiger Rock was initially a spin off from ATA as well but that's inconclusive as of now.

If anybody is apart of this organization, I do not intend to offend. However, I was a bit perplexed to why a 24 year old is a 4th degree black belt in the first place. I also discovered that it's routine practice for them to promote teenagers and younger kids to 1st and 2nd degree blackbelts as well -- much like today's ATA. It seems like another McDojo at first glance.

I would like to hope that this can somehow turn into a bit of positive mainstream press for the martial arts community though.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 11, 2014)

Eastpointvet said:


> I trained in ATA many years ago and she's definitely not from that organization. I did a bit of research online and I see that she belongs to Tiger Rock Taekwondo which is apart of the International Taekwondo Alliance (ITA). I've never heard of either of these organizations before but they seem to be spread out through the USA with a high concentration in the south east. I read on another forum that Tiger Rock was initially a spin off from ATA as well but that's inconclusive as of now.
> 
> *If anybody is apart of this organization, I do not intend to offend*. However, I was a bit perplexed to why a 24 year old is a 4th degree black belt in the first place. I also discovered that it's routine practice for them to promote teenagers and younger kids to 1st and 2nd degree blackbelts as well -- much like today's ATA. *It seems like another McDojo at first glance*.
> 
> I would like to hope that this can somehow turn into a bit of positive mainstream press for the martial arts community though.



At least you didn't intend to offend them


----------



## WaterGal (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't know anything about that organization or her martial arts training at all, but Kukkiwon allows 24-year old to get 4th Dans too, as well as giving kids and teens poom ranks, so that's not too far out of the mainstream for TKD.  You just have to start young and work hard.  (Or maybe not and they have low standards at this place, I have no idea.)


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jun 11, 2014)

WaterGal said:


> Or maybe not and they have low standards at this place, I have no idea.



Based on the video I would say that is likely.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Oct 14, 2014)

Well she does deserve a 4th dan BB in being smokin' Hot, LOL... :boing2:


----------



## Balrog (Oct 16, 2014)

Nm ....


----------



## An0maly (Mar 3, 2018)

I can assure you Tiger Rock is not a mcdojo. I am apart of this along with my family. Tiger rock is affordable and not over priced like 90% of the martial arts programs i have researched. They also do not limit the amount of times you can go each week. They are very friendly and atleast the one we are apart of do not allow you to skip belts like most places i have seen. Everyone is held to a certain standard. Everyone ive had contact with has been super friendly unlike other dojos i have seen where elitism runs rampant. 1 of the main reasons i chose tiger rock in the first place. They treat everyone equally and frown upon elitism. I go 6 days a week along with my wife and son and would gladly be willing to spar anyone from another dojo/organization. They have taught my son so much and helped us get his Adhd under control. The tiger rock school in glendale arizona has helped us greatly and they take a personal interest in their students. 95% of other places make it seem like your just a $ sign to them and hand out belts like nothinf and show favoritism. I believe its one of the better organizations to join because we have been learning everything there is to know about all the different styles. So we are better prepared while others seem to only teach whats set in stone. Just my opinion and i hope this helps.


----------



## pdg (Mar 3, 2018)

An0maly said:


> I can assure you Tiger Rock is not a mcdojo. I am apart of this along with my family. Tiger rock is affordable and not over priced like 90% of the martial arts programs i have researched. They also do not limit the amount of times you can go each week. They are very friendly and atleast the one we are apart of do not allow you to skip belts like most places i have seen. Everyone is held to a certain standard. Everyone ive had contact with has been super friendly unlike other dojos i have seen where elitism runs rampant. 1 of the main reasons i chose tiger rock in the first place. They treat everyone equally and frown upon elitism. I go 6 days a week along with my wife and son and would gladly be willing to spar anyone from another dojo/organization. They have taught my son so much and helped us get his Adhd under control. The tiger rock school in glendale arizona has helped us greatly and they take a personal interest in their students. 95% of other places make it seem like your just a $ sign to them and hand out belts like nothinf and show favoritism. I believe its one of the better organizations to join because we have been learning everything there is to know about all the different styles. So we are better prepared while others seem to only teach whats set in stone. Just my opinion and i hope this helps.



Well done on reviving the thread...

It'd be interesting to know how many schools in how many towns in how many countries you researched to come up with those figures - it's a very sweeping statement to say 90% or 95% if you only spoke to 5 places.

As for "everything there is to know about all the different styles", well that's patently rubbish. People spend decades on a single style and still have more to learn. Even restricting your definition of 'styles' to the various TKD branches is an extreme stretch of the imagination.

I have nothing against the organisation because I've never heard of it, but if your opinion comes solely from their teaching then there's something wrong.


----------



## PSMA (Mar 5, 2018)

Do I comment.....yes why not. I was a member of Tiger Rock when it was known as the ITA and was a member for 10 years. The ideals of Tiger Rock are sound yes and they are ahead of the curve in most things, but that is part of the problem I found. Changes were made regularly to curriculum, uniforms, instructor requirements and prices also increased regularly. Because TR is a franchise, you can't tar every TR Center with the same brush, but unfortunately, the majority at McDojo's. There are also some amazing talents in TR that are wasted as TR don't allow anyone to venture outside of their four walls. All tournaments are closed and from what I have seen recently very expensive to enter. Many have broken away from them over the decades, which is common in every organisation, but most of those that left TR, have thrived. 
Just don't be surprised when they sting you with costs that you weren't told about....


----------



## Jaeimseu (Mar 5, 2018)

Tiger Rock, formerly ITA/USTA, broke away from ATA (30 years or so ago?). The biggest complaint I would hear about them back in the day was from school owners who left the organization. They would have instructors sign a no-compete clause and supposedly would try to prevent defectors from operating their school. And apparently they used to rub local schools the wrong way with ads that said things like “Finally, REAL Taekwondo has come to (your town). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce7 (Dec 4, 2018)

My grandson and granddaughter study at Tiger Rock, this is the first physical activate they are excited about. They do a very good job keeping children interested. Tiger Rocks importance comes from their ability to make children happy and interested in Martial Arts. My first art was MDK,  I will never let my grandson or daughter know what I think of TR training. Having said that if I taught kids MDK the way I was taught,  they would hate Taekwondo. When they get older and still love Martial Arts I will find them what I consider a real school. If you are a grownup and have discipline find a good school. If you are a teenage Black Belt from TR leave and find a different school ,try karate or Kung Fu long fist. That way you will feel better about starting as a white belt and working your way up.


----------



## Bruce7 (Dec 14, 2018)

*I was wrong, the instruction is very good and enjoyable at the same time.* The head instructor is a very good teacher. The problem with my evaluation was the students advance so quickly, It is not a fair representation of their instruction. Since you can make black belt in 2 years there are a lot of black belts. I have taken 4 adult classes and found the instruction very good.


----------

